# commercial space for screen print shop?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi everyone
For those of you that have real screen print shops, how much space do you have? I'm wondering how much space I would need in order to have a conveyor oven and maybe a couple of 6 or 4 color manual or automatic presses, plus my current basic manual press, and storage for shirts, screens, inks, and whatnot. I'm trying to figure out all future costs to include in my business plan and have been browsing a bit online to try to get an idea of what is available and how much rent would cost me. So, if you could, please tell me how much square footage your shop has, your location, what the space is like, and what you are charged rent if you don't mind, just so I can start getting an idea. Also, do renters usually allow an operation to make some modifications, like maybe adding a washout basin.... I think 800 to 1000 sq ft would be enough for a decent sized operation, but let me know your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## ASAP Printing (Oct 6, 2006)

brent said:


> Hi everyone
> For those of you that have real screen print shops, how much space do you have? I'm wondering how much space I would need in order to have a conveyor oven and maybe a couple of 6 or 4 color manual or automatic presses, plus my current basic manual press, and storage for shirts, screens, inks, and whatnot. I'm trying to figure out all future costs to include in my business plan and have been browsing a bit online to try to get an idea of what is available and how much rent would cost me. So, if you could, please tell me how much square footage your shop has, your location, what the space is like, and what you are charged rent if you don't mind, just so I can start getting an idea. Also, do renters usually allow an operation to make some modifications, like maybe adding a washout basin.... I think 800 to 1000 sq ft would be enough for a decent sized operation, but let me know your thoughts.
> Thanks


Hardly. Unless it's going to not have any office or walls. You're gonna need like 1600sq ft to feel comfortable with an automatic and 2 manuals. If not 2000sq ft. If there are no walls 1200 sqft might be just right with just 1 manual and 1 auto around 8 colors.


----------



## 5950King (Jan 31, 2007)

Also try leasing a building in an industrial part of the city. Here where Im from industrial buildings are around $.80 a sq foot and retail building over $2 sq foot!


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

You'll have auto's, manuals, dryers, art department, stock room, ink storage, screen storage, washout room, darkroom and there has to be a foot or two left over of a customer to stand in.
I had a 40 x 100 foot building and was tripping over stuff. All I had was two six color autos two dryers and two manuals. But keeping up with a growing customer base and printing supplies was keeping the floors and shelves full.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the info, guys. I doubt I'll be able to find anything real close to where I live, but maybe in a not-too-bad area that wouldn't be too far of a trip to go to work. So I'm going to start looking around for a 2 to 4000 sq ft facility to rent just so I get some ideas on the prices I would/will be paying.

Also, what kind of insurance do you guys have for your shops? No one's gonna walk off with a conveyor belt oven, and I don't see much resell value for most equipment, except of course any computers you have in the shop for graphic work...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

If your starting out ultimatley you will want to keep your overhead costs as low as you can. I started with a 1200 SF building that had 2 small offices, wharehouse and upstairs above the office.
I crewated a dark room upstairs and everything else was idownstairs. 6-colo manual. 16 foot gas dryer, washout booth/pit area, inks folding tables, etc.
It was cramped yet my rent was fairly easy to make each month. I stayed in this for 2 1/2 years until I could not work in the space.

Your overhead is a killer, work in the smallest space you can afford and save your pennies so you can get more equipment and a bigger spot later downthe road.


Good Luck


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I am trying to figure out how much rent would cost me, for my business plan that my father wants to see (He would provide capital when I expand to the point I need a real space). I have been scouring craigslist but not finding much that gives me an idea of cost. I found a "raw warehouse space" in a decent area not too far from here that is 3000 sq ft and $2500 a month. I think I could work with a lot smaller of a space to start. Maybe just 1200 sq ft like you, fluid, maybe 1500 or so. I'll keep looking around. What's a general guide line tho, about $1 a foot for a nice work area that's not a raw warehouse POS? I'm trying to figure out what all my overhead costs would be so I could figure out how many orders i'd need a month to not be in the red


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

location will determine cost. My 1200SF shop was $750 per mont. The shop im in now is $1675 per month. (based on the ground floor SF of 3600)
Just all depends on location, Your best bet is to drive around and start calling number for units that are for rent. I searched for about a month until I founf one close to where I wanted to be located and cost.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

When you rent or lease a space like that to work in, are you allowed to make many modifications to it? Like adding a big sink to wash screens in? I'm sure there's other things you might install to change the place but I can't think of any right now... I just want a big old sink that's not low so I won't have to bend over...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

usually depends on the landlord but most of the time yes. Only thing is when you leave any modifications you made upgrades - stay and some things you might have to put back the way it was.

Just make sure you get all this up front with the landlord. I redid the bathroom in my first unit and saved $50 per mont off my rent. I installed a new sink. You would be amazed at what can be saved by doing some stuff yourself. 

Landlords usually clean, paint, etc. a unit before leasing to a new customer. If you do the work yourself they might lower the rent.

Also
When we installed our security system, we payed for 3 years up front and saved something like $600 dollars. If you can afford it this might help to outright pay up front. This also helped as it took away one mroe monthly bill.

ps - please excuse my poor grammar and typing. Im a screenprinter  Nahhh I just type way too fast and only use like 5 fingers. never took typing


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Fluid said:


> ps - please excuse my poor grammar and typing. Im a screenprinter  Nahhh I just type way too fast and only use like 5 fingers. never took typing


ok you're excused...nah you're doing fine.  

Be sure to include a "Right Of First Refusal" in the rental lease if you can. This way if the landlord decides to sell the building you have first bids on it.  

Like some have said, keep your rent expense to a minimum as much as you can, because thats your biggest expense really (well asides from payroll i guess).


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Another thing I need to consider in my budget for getting a work space is utility cost. How much power would a conveyor belt oven draw? Any ideas how much electric bills are for small to medium size shops? Thanks.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

What kind of permits or modifications did you guys need for your cities? I not only screen print for customers but I screen print some of my own designs for resale too and I have been thinking about possibly renting out a big enough space with a small storefront (to display some tees) that I can also print from in the back portions of this space. I am In the Chicagoland burbs where permits are needed for just about everything, not sure if it will be worth the hassle.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Every local is diffrent. Right now I don't need anything but a retail certificate which is required for home based buissines. If the space isn't ready a build out permit from the building commission is needed.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Rather than hijack an old thread you might get better results by starting a new one with a title specific to your question.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

is your space going to be warehouse or store front ? i think that that will decide for you. what do people think ? should the space be a store front or commercial ? store front will be more $ but you will have better visibility. how important is that in the big picture ? is it worth twice the rent ?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

brent said:


> Hi everyone
> For those of you that have real screen print shops, how much space do you have? I'm wondering how much space I would need in order to have a conveyor oven and maybe a couple of 6 or 4 color manual or automatic presses, plus my current basic manual press, and storage for shirts, screens, inks, and whatnot.
> 
> ...
> ...


We run in about 1800 square feet with a 6/4 an 8' oven, 4 heat presses, a vacuum sublimator, a vinyl cutter, two dye sub printers and a high-speed copier. Add two offices, a dark room and storage and washout and we're out of room. You put 25 cases of t-shirts in there and there is barely enough room to work.

It only took us 18 months to completely outgrow that space. We're looking at a 5000 square foot building now. 

Personally I think 800-1000 sq. feet might be too small to start with (will you have a showroom?) but I also wouldn't go too big too early. Start with enough room and move when you have to. Don't sign any long leases at the start.

Good luck!


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

do you have a showroom in your space now ?


----------

